# General > Hobbies >  Knitting/crochet bee Thurso

## Di941

HiIs anyone interested in a small knitting bee group in Thurso. A knitting bee is when you visit someone's house one night/day a week for a blether, cup of tea with some knitting/crochet/sewing in between :-). Di

----------


## farmgirl

I've just started learning to crochet, so this sounds good to me - keep me posted! :-)

----------


## Di941

Thanks farm girl, will do!

----------

